# Federal catch limits & regs vs. State catch limits & regs



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Question for all of you deepwater old-timers around here (new dog to the pack, myself).



What has been your experience - if any - with State game authorities when catching fish in Federal waters and abiding by those regs, and then having to cross over State waters to get home . . . and being stopped by State authorities, and the State claims that the State regs prevail?



What I am getting at, of course, is either possessing more fish of a certain species under Fed law than State law permits, or even harvesting fish legally in Fed waters that may not be prohibited, but is prohibited in State waters.



Any experiences out there where some 'splainin' had to be done?


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I cannot say for certain, but if you consider that possesing a legal fish in Florida while driving in the intercoastal through Alabama is illegal, I would guess that the rule is based on posession and any legal federal fish ( I cannot think of any) that is illegal in Florida would be a violation and subject to a fine. I know that both Florida and Alabama went to a posession license now and do not recognize the other's license so if you catch some tuna at the rigs and drive back through Alabama without an Alabam fishing license, it is illegal. That goes teh same for fishing in Florida waters... IE, cobia fishing and then going back home in Alabama through the Pensacola Pass...or fishing in florida waters up to 9 miles off shore. Crazy, but if you are checked, you are going to get fined.

CHris


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Cannot think of a fish that if caught in federal waters would be illegal to possess in state water right off hand. However, as an example, if you were to fish in state waters and caught a legal size redfish, you cannot take that fish out into federal waters and start fishing for other fish. All though the fish was caught and would have been legal in state waters, it would be illegal to possess in federal waters. The samewould apply to a legal fish caught infederal waters and then brought into state waters (if the fish was illegal in state waters). You cannot stop and fish, however you could transport your catch through the state waters.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Appreciate the input, thinking, and advice. I was thinking about when I used to Ling fish on rigs, supply and lightering support boats (in lightering areas and rig locations from Corpus, Freeport/Galveston, Sabine areas, Main Pass/South Pass, Mississippi, and Green Canyons, to offshore Sarasota, Florida) in the early '80's, and seem to remember that when the regs came into being, the Fed limit was 2 per person/day, and Fla. limits used to be 1 Ling per day. Seems like I remember other catch/limit conflicts as well . . . but it has been a long time.



But then, nobody ever checked us and some of us caught a lot of everything. It was also eaten on the spot on the back deck barbie. Small flying fish were the bees knees for bait, and I used to be able to scoop 'em up with a long handled net I rigged up when they came alongside the boat at night, attracted to the deck lights. A lot of other things were attracted to the lights too. (My son is a captain for an offshore outfit and reports his company no longer allows the crew to fish). But to go way back, it wasn't too long ago that there weren't very many regs anyway.



So I guess, bottom line is, if you catch 2 Ling offshore in Fed waters and get stopped coming home by the Grouper Troopers in State waters, well . . .


----------

